
VR for Your Ears: Dynamic 3D Audio Is Coming Soon - myinnerbanjo
https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/audiovideo/vr-for-your-ears-dynamic-3d-audio-is-coming-soon
======
jimrandomh
Positional audio and acoustic modeling are already components of today's VR
offerings, and I remember them being part of Half-Life, a game from 1998. It's
only recorded content (as opposed to computer generated content) where this
isn't widely done yet.

